# Golder's Hill Park Cafe, near Golders Green



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

At the cafe in Golders Hill Park on Saturday:

Me: "Can I have an Americano, please?"

Surly waitress, pointing at board listing espresso, cappuccino etc. "Can't you see, we don't sell Americano?"

Me: "Can I have half a cup of hot water with a double espresso on top?"

SW: "yes, of course".

Coffee was crap anyway, and the lettuce in Linda's baguette was so old it had started to go slimy. Avoid.


----------

